# Fire hydrant color



## Inspector 102 (Apr 26, 2011)

Which standard establishes the standard color that the fire hydrant cap needs to be for fire flow. I thought it was NFPA 25 but can't find it anywhere.


----------



## cda (Apr 26, 2011)

Not in the office check 291

http://www.firehydrant.org/info/hycolor.html


----------



## Inspector 102 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks cda. 291 was the correct standard, specifically 5.2 for public hydrants.


----------



## peach (Apr 26, 2011)

it's in the IFSTA fire inspection & code enforcement book... and on the Fire 1 test I took.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Apr 27, 2011)

Having served 26 years with a volunteer department I knew the required colors, just could not remember the section and I am trying to put together a general knowledge test for the department. It is amazing how the mind goes blank when you start trying to find the correct information. I guess that is why this board exists to get the wealth of knowledge of all the members.

Peach - I have seen your posts on a couple different forums and was wondering, do you work for a private or public office and how long have you been involved in code enforcement. You seem to be very passionate about your work.


----------



## peach (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for asking 102 .. private agency now.. public sector .. seems like most of my wretched life..  

I don't think you're going to find the coloring scheme in the IFC.

The IFSTA book is the only reference material you really need to pass Fire 1; no real challenging code questions on that test.

(I am pretty passionate about helping deliver safe buildings.. I don't agree with everything I _HAVE _to enforce)


----------

